# http://anarcho-punk.net/ Free music Downloads and a New server!



## dprogram

http://anarcho-punk.net/

Check it out!. They have a new server and tons of free music downloads. I have discovered tons of great bands through this site. You might like it too. Also great for the activist itch. =P


----------



## tobepxt

Its a great site for punk music.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Thank you for that link!! Found music I havent found anywhere else (except youtube) there!!


----------



## kneedleknees

dprogram said:


> http://anarcho-punk.net/
> 
> Check it out!. They have a new server and tons of free music downloads. I have discovered tons of great bands through this site. You might like it too. Also great for the activist itch. =P


discovered We the Heathens on here


----------



## briancray

Thanks for the link dude. Found some great music.


----------



## wombatt

I totally forgot about this site. used to be pretty active on the political theory stuff there.


----------



## Magrom

I've gotten a ton of music in from them via soulseek. Pretty solid though the site is plugged in the mid labels. Not a gripe just a heads up for people who get overly technical with file names.


----------

